# Sprayers



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

I've got a dilemma and would love some advice from those with experience. Right now, I have a couple of 1 gal sprayers and couple of 2 gal sprayers for weed control in addition to hose end sprayer. I also have a agri-fab broadcast spreader for fert applications. I'm looking at chapin and solo battery backpack and also looking at push sprayers. Will start using PGR this year also. I'm one of Those who likes to get what I really want with no regrets. If you had your ideal system for weed control and PGR and were startimg from scratch...... what would be your optimal system? I've got about 10k of 419 that I'm converting to Geo zoysia.

Appreciate thoughts, ideas and suggestions.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Asking the wrong crowd. Be prepared with 1K of cash and you'll find the answer.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Probably a push sprayer or some type. I have 13k and can't imagine spraying everything with a hand can. With that being said, I've never used a backpack sprayer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This will be my ideal system if starting from scratch:










A 757 would be too large for my 5.6k of lawn.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Now we talking…………finally someone that understands &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Definitely a push sprayer. Even a 4+ gallon backpack would require multiple refills per app.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

dfw_pilot would be happy to fly it for you.  :lol:


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Patience is definitely NOT a virtue of mine. Ordered Lesco spreader and speader-mate B. All here before next weekend. Gotta find something to put down &#128514;


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Good call. You will find the combo great. It's perfect for 10k sq ft at 0.9 gallon per thousand.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> dfw_pilot would be happy to fly it for you.  :lol:


Absolutely!



g-man said:


> A 757 would be too large for my 5.6k of lawn.


 :lol:


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Jwsjr said:


> Patience is definitely NOT a virtue of mine. Ordered Lesco spreader and speader-mate B. All here before next weekend. Gotta find something to put down 😂


I think that's the best sprayer set up for 20k sq ft and under.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Does anybody use the Spreader-Mate with a Spyker? I have only seen photos of them with the Lesco but their website says they are compatible with other brands.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

crussell said:


> Does anybody use the Spreader-Mate with a Spyker? I have only seen photos of them with the Lesco but their website says they are compatible with other brands.


I've always wanted to see one. I talked to Gregson-Clark about it before I bought mine, and they said it should fit any spreader with a similar size hopper, but that the tank was obviously designed for the Lesco.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> > Patience is definitely NOT a virtue of mine. Ordered Lesco spreader and speader-mate B. All here before next weekend. Gotta find something to put down 😂
> ...


What would you recommend for lawns over 20k?

I recently went from a house with 7k of turf to a house with 35k and I'm struggling to upsize accordingly.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> What would you recommend for lawns over 20k?


Something with more than the 9-gallon capacity of the Gregson Clark, and something that is a tow-behind. With 20k, the Gregson Clark is fine. But once you start going to much larger properties, you'd want something with more capacity.

Not necessarily this one (I haven't done research on them), but here's one just for example (it was the first one that popped up on google).

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200697080_200697080


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

The way you have the sprayer facing the window is like it's a little kid looking out the window saying I just want to go out and spray or can I go out and spray now. :lol:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

@Carl Spackler that 5 pt racing harness is pretty cool. where did you get it?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Spacks, you are a NUT!  Love it!


----------

